# Hope you are ready for true love and our fairytale life together



## connorzach

can someone please translate this for me.....Hope you are ready for true love and our fairytale life together........thanks in advance for you help..


----------



## DotterKat

Sana'y handa ka na para sa *tunay na pag-ibig* at sa ating buhay na *mala-kwentong engkantada.*

(Comment: though my translation above is correct, almost nobody speaks that way in real life. It sounds too "sweet", like something you would hear in a movie or TV drama -- unless that is the effect you intend.)


----------



## connorzach

Dotterkat,

Thanks, and yes that was the effect....no way could i be that sweet....lol....but i do appreciate it anyway....thanks..


----------

